# Party at the Sand Bar 2012 Video-Sabine ATV Park



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's our vid from The Party at the Parks-Sabine addition. We had a great time with some great people. Tell me what yall think and thanks for watching!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a cool place to ride!


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> looks like a cool place to ride!


It is! It is a kinda dry right now so it was dusty that weekend, but it has a lot of holes that we didnt even look at!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Cool vid man, I've been thumbing through vids of Sabine on Youtube here lately....going out there this weekend (8th-10th) for my first time ever, bringing the gade, gonna try out some new goodies  ....hopefully it rains like its supposed to.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wish we had a place close by like that here.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice video


----------



## LouisianaMudPlaya (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

good vid Justin. (this is Jacob btw)


----------

